# underwater camera's



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

has anybody used one of these under water camera's that you see like in cabelas and basspro??i wonder if they would work in the ohio river.i know you wouldnt be able to see far but i wonder if you could see what the bottom is like.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

used one with a friend crappie fishing at lake wise alabama water was clear and you could see everything just like whatching tv very clear pitcher out to about 15 ft was think of getting one myself


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

You can see a few feet at best on bright days when the river is clear. I don't think they are a good tool in the river, but they are fun to play with. A sidefinder is really the way to go if you can afford one.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a coler aqua vu one works great.the coler helps out a lot.you can find them on ebay if you watch.mine reatal $370 got for $90 of ebay.you can realy see what's down there.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

How deep are you able to read a clear picture with the color unit?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have an aqua vu scout that I use on erie. It is b&w. Up here there are days its works and days it does not. Not sure the viz in the river but I would bet it not work real well most of the time.


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

A guy had one down at wall at Greenup dam. It was color and the camera looked like a bluegill. Water level was almost to walkway. It worked great. You could see everything very clear.


----------

